# Why is Hymer so good.



## 88974

Hi,

This is an odd question, but what puts Hymer above any other manufacturer. I have noticed when someone new comes on looking for information on buying a new motorhome, invariably the majority of post will be recommending Hymer. Am I missing something here, why do they appear to be head and shoulders above the rest, or is it a British thing that consider Hymer to be top of the range. Better comeback on their investment. How do other members from outside of Britain feel. I personnally am not impressed with Hymer, when I was buying my first m/h I visited a dealer in Manchester and came out with Hymer off my list, I just didn't like them. I felt that their prices where inflated because of the badge, but from what I read on this forum, Hymer seems to be the most popular make of m/h. I am obviously missing out on something. 

Here in Ireland we are just starting into the world of Motorhoming, there are now about 15 dealers in Ireland but not one of them deal in Hymer (as far as I am aware), considering it is perceived to one of the top manufacturers this is somewhat suprising.

So please tell me what makes Hymer so great. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Drummer

Not having a MH but reading a lot, I seem to have gathered that their reputation comes from earlier years of bombproof, handbuilt Mh that used seriously good stuff. Lately, I have noticed a slight trend to complaints about the quality going down slightly.
I'm sure people will flood you with knowledgeable replys, there are many Hymer nuts out there  
I must admit, looking at the older, second hand models, I check them all out, but keep dreaming of a Hymer! :lol:


----------



## Pusser

I think Hymer are so great because Hymer owners say they are. But I think most German m\home are of similar good quality and I particularly like the Hobby whcih I think is German too. Certainly UK dealers seem to add a bit on the price of Hymers because of the name.


----------



## Snelly

Call the hell out of me, but the older Hymers we looked at when we were buying a mh were overpriced for what they were and seemed very dark inside, with use of dark interiors and small windows.

Sorry Hymer owners!


----------



## Boff

ladybird said:


> This is an odd question, but what puts Hymer above any other manufacturer.
> [...]
> So please tell me what makes Hymer so great. :roll: :roll:


Hi ladybird,

that one is easy to answer: Hymer's *marketing department* is doing a remarkable job! :wink:

Not that they are bad, but there is absolutely no reason to consider Hymer as being _better_ than any other major German motorhome brand.

Hymer is however, that must be admitted, seen by production numbers, by far the _biggest_ German motorhome builder. More than ever if you also take into account the other brands belonging to the Hymer group, like Dethleffs, Burstner etc. Now I do not want to talk about what influence that sheer size might have on the test results in motorhome magazines of which the funding in a great measure depends on advertisements from the motorhome manufacturers...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88966

Hi,
I am sending you this from Portugal, in my Hymer (my second).
I am not going to tell you they are the best built or the best layouts - I will leave you to discover that for yourself !!
As someone has already said there are probably more Hymers or Hymer derivatives on the road than any other make. Come over here and have a look.
They are not that successful just because they are good at marketing or because their price is highish.
Whatever you buy, enjoy it. If you can't buy a Hymer !!!


----------



## 91929

Went to buy a hymer
The sales people couldnt give a truthfull answer (21,000 miles delivery mileage , T reg was new last year, and the cracks in a worktop was delivery damage) 

So if that is the quality of hymers you can keep them they are C--P


----------



## 88927

I had an older style S660, it was the flagship model I believe in its day. Take a look at some of my posts regarding our Hymer and the rebuild we did. Personally I think that a Hymer is just a machine and all machines will break in the end, Hymer however Used... to screw them together a little better than the average and certainly built them with far superior materials than comparable UK built MH's. I cannot comment on comparable quality with other German products because I have no experience of them, but our 1989 S660 was real quality compared with our 1990 Swift Kon Tiki. The Swift was certainly a highly regarded MH but in my experience it was put together using the lightest and cheapest of materials and the use of staples instead of screws and other professional fixings was a constant disappointment to me.
You pays your money and you takes your chances but with a Hymer the return on investment seems to be a constant and is disproportionately higher than some other makes.
As a final note our Rockwood Regent US RV makes the Hymer look and feel like a toy though, it really is solid.

I hope this helps answer your question

Keith


----------



## 88966

Hi PnP,

This seems more of a problem with UK sales people than the Hymer 'van !!
How do you justify your C..P comment ?


----------



## 95602

Hi Ladybird,
I have a 1997 Hymer B544 and its just great, i have had no bother and am looking forward to changing it for a newer one in the coming months.
It s my first MH and i would find it hard to take a chance on another make.
Maybe and i do repeat MAYBE, its one of the more popular A Class Mh,
Now i know after making that comment i will have addled somebody.
When i decided to buy a hymer it was the more popular available in Ireland.
In relation to Agents,There is a Hymer Dealer/agent up around Ashbourne although he is not an offical AGENT, there is also a Hymer Dealer in Waterford.
If you want any further details i can email you.
Regards
Jen36059


----------



## andyangyh

We are now on our third Hymer and our reason for buying them is simple. Our first Hymer was an elderly 544 (1987) and we used it most weekends (we used to camp all through the year) and toured Spain and France 3 times. When we had owned it for 3 years (and it was 13 years old) every cupboard still closed with a satisfying "clunk", nothing rattled or creaked and the only expense had been replacing the burners in the Truma water-heater.

Then we bought a 1993 S660. We lived in this for some time and, just like its predecessor, when we changed it for our current van (another 1993 model but this time a 694) every cupboard shut with a "clunk" etc etc.

Friends of ours bought a new and cheap coachbuilt at the same time we bought our first Hymer. Within 2 years they had cupboards that warped, catches that wore out, bed supports that bent. That van will never make 13 years, let alone be in the sort of condition our 544 was in.

I understand from other people that Hymer build quality may not be all it used to be - higher levels of equipment (fridge/freezers etc) mean that wood for cupboards, tables and worktops is thinner than on earlier models in order to give a halfway reasonable payload.

The reason people hold Hymers in high regard is their past record of superb build quality. They are not alone in this but they were probably the first premium quality German motorhome to be available in this country.

Hymer UK, however, are a different kettle of fish. A premium product let down by an arrogant and complacent dealership. But don't judge the product by the Hymer UK salesmen. Have a look at the older Hymers at somewhere like Deepcar (where they know more about their product and believe in customer service) before you make your mind up.


----------



## Scotjimland

Say vacuum cleaner , people think Hoover
Pen,... think Biro
RV ......Winnibago

Just a few examples of trade names being closely assossiated to everyday products.. Doesn't make them the best, only the best known and Hymer have long been assossiated with motorhomes. 
I haven't owned a Hymer so I cannot comment on quality but I have owned a German built Karmann which I couldn't fault. 
When I was viewing it the sales guy said.. "this one is built like a Hymer" .. so maybe Hymer do set the benchmark for quality .. if not in practice certainly in many peoples minds.
Having said that I was impressed with Hymers when we were looking to up-size ( is that a new word ? lol ) but settled on an RV for many other reasons, not because of quality.

As previously said, you pays your money.................. :wink:


----------



## 89002

Hymer have a high perceived image amongst motorhomes, BMW cars also have an image of being 'superior'.
Having never owned either , I hesitate to comment.


----------



## nobbythehobby

I personally like Hymers, especially the old 'S' Class models but I do agree with Boff that their high reputation in the UK has come about largely through marketing. 

Hymer were the first of the quality German machines to be introduced in the country in any number some years back after we had all been fed on a diet of Dormobiles etc over the years. It took many years before other manufacturers gained any foothold over here and Hymer were able to retain their pre-eminence. The name Hymer, as has been suggested above, almost became generically synonymous with 'A' Class motorhomes and this persists.

Although many Germans have Hymers the majority of those I have met do not consider Hymer to be top of the pile. Surprisingly, many Germans also consider the Fiat engine to be a better choice than the Mercedes.

Image has a way of persisting in the psyche. Peugeot have a very strong image in the UK and yet year after year, their cars have poor records in ownership and breakdown surveys. Mercedes cars have a very strong image and yet some of their models have a had poor record for a few years now and some of the dealerships have gained appalling reputations. Some motor vehicles with a less strong image actually now have excellent recent records indeed but their place in the pecking order will take years to improve in our hearts and minds (Ford for example). 
The mould breaker of course is the Skoda brand but VW have always been the masters of marketing. 

If only UK manufacturers of all types had learned to market we may have hung on to much more of our industries.

Nobby


----------



## selstrom

Hymers do not appear to be as popular on the continent as they do in the UK, did they start importing before the other brands.

We looked at many Hymers before deciding to buy a Euromobile, don't know if it is better but had good service from the agents.


----------



## 88974

Interesting comments, personally i do think that marketing does have a lot to do with our perceptions of what is good or bad. Nobby going back to what you were saying about cars, it was interesting to see that in the latest Top Gear motoring survey for the best cars, Skoda has 3 cars in the top ten, the only manufacturer to be in the top ten with what i would class as an ordinary everyday car. However it doesn't seem the same saying I have a skoda, than saying I have a merc. same with I have a Hymer and not I have a burstener. (IMHO both are equal in build quality). Is it because we are being brainwashed by the marketing departments of the more successful companies (they are the ones with the monies) or is it because they deserve the name of being leaders in the field.


----------



## rommel

*Hymer*

I would have to disagree with Andyangyh about Hymer Uk as a company, Ok I have found the sales staff at shows and at Preston indifferent but they have been nothing but helpful and efficient at supplying spares by post and technical infomation over the phone and by e-mail, only last week a lad called Anthony went to the trouble of downloading photos of the back of the Hymer headlamps to assist me in converting them to R/H dip.I am not one for heaping praise on companies that carry out work that you have asked and payed them to do but credit where it due.


----------



## IrishMike

When I was buying my Caravan (first ) I looked a hymer and Frankly compared to the build quality of the eventual van I bought (Tabbert) I thought it was poor. Even hobby I felt was better. When I was trying to decide which motor home to buy at the Expo I went to the staff were indifferent. All the older (secondhand) Hymers I looked at were very expensive and not in good condition. I guess I came with a little pre conception but the killer for me was that the main dealer in Belgium doesn't open on Saturday! So I couldn't actually see their range and had to work from their brochure(no better than any one else). In the end I bought Italian and have no complaints (except for White Van Drivers in Ireland who managed to take out my wing mirror twice on the same road same spot different day but that is another story).


----------



## 88962

Like Rommel, we have always had excellent service from Hymer Uk - the service and sales departments have both been excellent. We bought our Hymer solely because we liked it and not because of any reputation, our has lived up to its reputation of being well built as far as we're concerned. However I'm sure other MH's are equally sturdy.


----------



## 89146

I have a 2 year old Hymer, "bottom of the range" and although it has some good design points, I find it poorly finished and very flimsy. This is beside the 70-odd faults which came with it which I gave up on ever getting sorted out completely. :evil: 
I will probably sell it in the spring if I can find anyone to correct the problems I still have with it.
Incidentally, I came face to face (literally) with a "Hymer Ireland" service van near Dundalk so they are about over here, wish I had taken down a phone number. I know of a Hymer dealer near Dublin Airport but if anyone knows of a place where I can get a habitation check done somewhere Midlands/border region I would be pleased to hear about it. It's hard enough getting the base service done as the local Ducato dealer refused, saying it wouldn't fit on their ramp :roll: . I ended up in Navan where they were happy to do it in the car park. Luckily, it was a rare dry day.


----------



## DubPaul

FYI motorhome ireland near Blanchardstown in Dublin are a Hymer dealer.

I have a 4yo Knaus and even if I drive on crap Irish roads I can't hear any rattles or creaks at all. I can't even hear my pots and pans that much, except when I've been lazy and have left some dirty ones in the sink!

I am very impressed with the build quality on it.


----------



## smick

*Why Hymer ?*

My view is an amalgam of those that have gone before. Sure, some very clever marketing has gone on with Hymer, and before we bought ours, I always felt they were over-rated. Now I own one, a 1998 Starline, I think differently - part of it is to do with the fact that the layout suits us pretty well, the quality of build is good (well, was in those days - don't much like the look of the newer ones), all the bits seem to work, the manual is easy to follow and properly written, and so on; but also that the independent Hymer specialists like Hambilton and Deepcar enable owners to keep things going easily. i.e You don't have to go to the B.....hills offshoot if you don't want to.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - if you find that it works for you, that's what you stick with, whether its Hymer, Autosleeper, Burstner or whatever. That's why it's pointless drawing comparisons, because we all like different things about our own particular van !

Smick


----------



## 96109

ladybird said:


> Here in Ireland we are just starting into the world of Motorhoming, there are now about 15 dealers in Ireland but not one of them deal in Hymer (as far as I am aware), considering it is perceived to one of the top manufacturers this is somewhat suprising.


Hi Ladybird,

Motorhome Ireland have 2 outlets in Ireland one in Kilbride, Co. Dublin and the second outside Banbridge, Co. Down. They are the only official Hymer agents in Ireland.

Dec.


----------



## ousty

Hi Ladybird
I bought a Hymer B664 a few years from Deepcar near Sheffield
I used it for about a year and did 7000 Kl in it very little problems
18 months ago I bought a S700 "98" model from the same Co because the price was right and there service is second to none
So far I have done about 15000 Kl in it It has been on two trips to the alps for ski,ing trips and it is going again next week It is more comfortable to live in than a hotel It goes up the mountain better than a car and it is very good driving in the snow 
everything in it is solid. I had it down the back roads of Connamara a few weeks ago and it drives like a dream. Rattle-- none , every door locks with a "click" .The shell is built in one unit hence it is very unusual to find a leak in it
I saw 17 of this years models at a showroom in Rennes in France a few weeks ago Not impressed with any of them ( No S models)
Thats my opinion. ?
ousty


----------



## 88974

Hi Ousty,

Following on from your comments, I do agree that Hymer have a good build quality but so do alot of other German manufacturers, I still think that they are overpriced, this was quite evident at the Holiday show in Dublin at the weekend, Motorhome Ireland a alot of vans at the show and the prices they were asking would make your hair stand on end. One four berth, overcab hymer cost over €70,000, I nearly choked. There were other brands there as well, euramobil, burstner, knaus, to name a few and none of them were priced anywhere near the Hymers. On another point of interest, I have been going to the Holiday show over the past few years, two years ago there was a section on camping, with two motorhomes, this year nearly half of the space was dedicated to the motorhomes, something is growing.


----------



## sailor

Hymer may or may not be good vans, but the UK dealership (as someone else said) is the most arrogant I have ever come across, and I will not ever deal with them now. Also the standard spec is low, and to get the same level of kit as many other makes have as standard you have to buy lots of extras.

When we were looking for a new van last year we looked at Hymers, and liked the build quality and general finish. So I shortlisted them, and prepared details of precisely what I would want - which would have entailed some extras.

A few weeks after I visited them I rang the dealer near Blackpool, to get final competitive prices. In the call it became apparent that because of the spec I wanted it would have to be a factory order (even though the spec did no more than bring the kit list up to waht was standard on many other vans). This was OK with me, we were not in a rush.

But the dealer lost all interest. He said that if I wanted a van he had in stock he would do a good deal, but a factory order was "not a priority" (His words).

So I said I would go elsewhere - and did. He lost £40K plus of business.

So I will never buy Hymer.

Regards

JeffO


----------



## 96783

Hmmm... Horses for courses, pays yer money, takes yer choice. When we still enjoyed caravans we looked seriously at Hymer - seemed excellent build quality but the layout for us was all wrong. When we considered moving to a MH we again looked at many Hymers (and Buerstner, Hobby, Lunar et al) for their perceived reputation and, once again, for us the layout was all wrong. We stepped into the Knaus and, for us, it was perfect. In the course of time, no doubt, there may be the odd niggle and I'm sure somebody out there will have a horror story about a Knaus that they once owned. We once bought a new Ford (1979), dumped it after 6 months and have never bought another, but that's another story from another age.


----------



## fdhadi

We have had are Knaus for 2yrs now (708g).
Its an 02 reg, we are the second owners.
We cannot fault the build quality, IMHO at least on a par with the Hymer's.
A good, solid German built motorhome.

Kind Regards
Frank


----------



## johnsandywhite

8O Sorry to give a negative reply *ladybird*. But some people prefer American Motorhomes. Hymer is Ok for some If they can afford to throw good money away for an over-priced Motorhome. JMVH&HO.


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, must admit that most things in a Hymer work ? may not always be the best looking idears, but they seem to have thought everything through and it works. i do think the prices are a bit to high, but the resale values look good, albeit i don't know what the trade in values are ??


The only other thing i would say is that we have had Mercedes cars for the last 20years and while the first ones were very very good, and never ever would you think about rust with a Mercedes, i can tell you that my 1999 C220 CDI Estate has just been in for a replacement rear door and repairs to the wheel arches due to rust, this was all under warranty, i was told this was not uncommon ?? so be careful when making choices based upon previous good reputations ??


And dose anyone know how to make the wireless keyboards stop repeating the letters ??


----------



## gromett

Last year I bought a brand new Hymer cc644. I did no/little research. I just turned up at Brownhills and spent 2 hours looking at pretty much every van at their Newark site.

I think the one I bought was about the 5 or 6th one I looked at and the layout suited me. I ended up coming back to this one 4-5 times over the next 4 days and put a deposit down.

I don't regret it in the slightest. I have recently been looking to change after doing 5K miles in it I wanted to see if there was anything better suited to me and there wasn't. 

I am happy with the build quality and have had no breakages or failures on it. 

The only thing I am a bit miffed about is that it doesn't come with cab aircon, electric windows or central locking. Having bought new cars for the last 6 years and these features always come as standard I didn't think to look/ask. Basics such as these should come on a vehicle costing £40,000

The only other thing that I was annoyed about was the model I looked at had a fly screen in the door. The one delivered didn't. They wanted me to pay £400 for a replacement door. I told em to get stuffed.

The above niggles are not really Hymers fault.

I am upgrading the wiring now to include extra batteries and a large inverter (Victron 1600W and 400AH batts) These are being located in the garage as it is the only space. Due to the way the vehicle is wired it is a bit of a nightmare and I would have thought manufacturers would think more carefully about their wiring and equipment locations.

If I was to buy another new one I would recommend whole heartedly the Hymer but would encourage people to check the little details that shouldn't be an issue but can be.

I would also recommend people steer clear of Brownhills as there after sales service was sub standard in my opinion.

All in all based on my experience of a new one I think the reputation of the vehicle itself is well earned.

Karl


----------



## kipperkid

When we were looking to buy last year, we found that we did not like any of the current crop of Hymers. The only Hymer we sort of liked was an older one, but even that wasn't actually the layout we wanted. As ever, what one person thinks is brilliant, another doesn't like.......

OK our Burstner is from the same stable, but the feel was totally different to the Hymers. Certainly felt the German vans were better build quality than the UK ones.


----------



## garethjjones

*Cos they work*

Love our Hymer. It works.

We spent most of the summer months in 2004 reading, crawling over vans etc. Nothing really matched what _we_ as a family were looking for: Two adults, two children - different sexes and ages (then 9 and 14). I also wanted the van for working from - so needed large awning and space to transport stuff (didn't know how much stuff then).

We eventually went to Preston - stayed with rela tives then spent a whole day crawling over hymers. They produced our van from the compound, a 2005 model juts deliver (with plastic covers etc.) It looked like it fitted our needs, and we drove it as well (scary - very the first time. I love driving it now).

Our B524 has twin bunks at the back - kids don't have to sleep together - the bottom one is removable/flips up (room for my stuff/bikes) -assuming only one child in tow - which as the boy is now 16 is more and more likely.

The equipment is good. We've added things (inverter, Cruise control, Van arken box, bike rack, second leisurebattery). Yes, some of these things you would expect from an expensive vehicle, but then again it's a van not a luxury car.

There were a few faults - all cleared up with the help of the service department - who I find very helpful. We live nr. Reading - so treking of to any of the Brownhills frachises is a bit of a trip. And my experience is that Preston is defiantly the best for Hymer advice.

Back to 'it works'. Theres enough room for the four of use. It's not huge - but we don't spend long evenings in front of the tv (no tv - it's banned!). We spent 3 weeks last summer touring the alps in France and Italy, Mountain biking at Les Clusaz, Les Gets and Annecy. And we came back friends! The equipment works, the fridge is big enough, the shower is supreme.

I could go on. I have a suspicsion that if we bought a British van, we would not be so happy. We read to many reviews of vans that are missing things that our Hymer has as standard, or are in the wrong place. Even having an essentially LHD body on a RHD chassis works for me - it means that the storage bins which should be on the passenger side are on my side when driving, and I can access everything I need on a journey myself - important as I drive the van solo much of the time whilst working.

Thats's it. Love it.

regards

Gareth


----------



## mover

*Hymer Vs Others*

WE have an HYMER and are very pleased with it, it is well Winterised and a joy to drive and be in. Hymers are expensive to purchase but this is reflected in the resale value .Hymer quality is very good in my experience.
There are things about Hymer I dont like though and first of these is the water pump in the fresh watertank ,a common fault with it seems to be that it can come adrift from the plastic hose in the tank and you then cannot pump water untill you put it back on line.Ive had two of these pumps fail altogether one of which was new straight from Hymer Preston.
My previous van was an EURAMOBIL this was an excellent vehicle and comparable with Hymer in every way with a far superior water system and a very powerfull non submersible water pump.
So I guess its down to what you are prepared to pay for your van and whats available to you at time of purchase,one trap not to fall into is to envy what someone else has got as this is a sure road to dissaster .


----------



## ianhibs

When I decided to buy a motorhome 18 months ago, I went on the web and researched for 6 months plus calling on dealers. I came to the conclusion that if I looked at all the brands it was far too complicated.

So I selected Hymer on the basis that they were obviously good and held their resale value (if you knew nothing about cars you would probably choose a Golf using the same criteria). I then acquainted myself with all the different models and came to the conclusion that the B584 was the best model for us. At one stage I think I knew the price of every 584 for sale in Europe.

Finally, one came up for private sale in London. Saw it, loved it and bought it. I have never regretted it.

I make no claims that this is the best motorhome I could have got for the money but knowing very little about the subject I think I haven't done too badly. I think it was the reassurance that came with the brand plus the fact that you can always get spares (albeit expensive) and , in addition, it's properly winterised.

I imagine that many people go through the same process in choosing a Hymer.


----------



## slamdunk69

Hi Ladybird
We're on our second coachbuilt Hymer, the current one is 10 years newer than the first, and both had their plus points
We feel that the older one a Camp 46 was built to last, the materials, workmanship and attention to detail was excellent such that we felt confident to head off for a two week trip to Germany for our first trip away. On the downside though the interior was dark wood, with little rooflighting to offset it, so it felt too dark.
On the other hand our newer 2003 C544K is light and spacious with a big Heki rooflight, it has a 2.3TD engine which eats up the miles and has soon clever features which make best use of the space. However as has already been pointed out the build quality is far inferior to that of the older 'van, though it does compare well with contemporary vehicles of other brands I do not think that Hymer stands head and shoulders above the rest of the pack which they may have done in the past. 
I am not saying that I would not buy a Hymer again though, both our vehicles have performed wonderfully and I would definately put Hymer well up on the list to consider for any future purchase.

Dunk

You're only young once, but you can remain immature indefinately


----------



## Brock

*Hymer*

When I look out of my window, I see my Hymer and feel smug. Three years old and not put a foot wrong. I've dealt with Hymer UK for 7 years (two different vans) without any problems. The service is excellent.

There may be better built vans. I don't care. I have a motorhome that works well - perhaps something of a rarity reading some posts - and a dealer who I get on well with.

As I said, I feel smug!


----------



## bigfoot

After a succession of VWs and home builts. I aspired to a Hymer and made it. Ours has been extremely reliable and taken us all over Europe including Greece,the most comfortable trip. My chums call it the Odeon as the view from the windscreen is like the front row at the cinema. And the seats super. Looking for a change now but the layouts are different now,but I live in hope. If not a Hymer maybe something from an associated manufacturer.
However with the presence of Swift on here I am becoming very interested in their products. Oh decisions


----------



## glenm

I purchased a 1997 hymer 640 starline like a few others from deepcar near sheffield over two years ago, and i love it thinking of changing to a different model next year want 3 berth and it will definitely be another hymer the build quality is brilliant, not sure about the newer models if quality has gone down but cant afford one anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## EJB

German products, and particularly caravans and MHs, have always been of good quality. German cars were always superb.....then along came the Japanese!!!!!
Dear Japan,
Please start manufacturing Caravans and Motorhomes in Europe.
Yours in frustration,
Me


----------



## mikeyv

EJB said:


> German products, and particularly caravans and MHs, have always been of good quality. German cars were always superb.....then along came the Japanese!!!!!
> Dear Japan,
> Please start manufacturing Caravans and Motorhomes in Europe.
> Yours in frustration,
> Me


Amen to that. :thumbright:


----------



## slamdunk69

mikeyv said:


> EJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> German products, and particularly caravans and MHs, have always been of good quality. German cars were always superb.....then along came the Japanese!!!!!
> Dear Japan,
> Please start manufacturing Caravans and Motorhomes in Europe.
> Yours in frustration,
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that. :thumbright:
Click to expand...

Only problem with that is that if you're over five foot six (as I am) the beds won't be long enough :?

Dunk

You're only young once, but you can remain immature indefinately


----------



## Patrick Fegan

jen36059 said:


> Hi Ladybird,
> I have a 1997 Hymer B544 and its just great, i have had no bother and am looking forward to changing it for a newer one in the coming months.
> It s my first MH and i would find it hard to take a chance on another make.
> Maybe and i do repeat MAYBE, its one of the more popular A Class Mh,
> Now i know after making that comment i will have addled somebody.
> When i decided to buy a hymer it was the more popular available in Ireland.
> In relation to Agents,There is a Hymer Dealer/agent up around Ashbourne although he is not an offical AGENT, there is also a Hymer Dealer in Waterford.
> If you want any further details i can email you.
> Regards
> Jen36059


Donaghy motor home in Letterkenny Co Donegal deal in Hymer and do usually have a good few on show, that's where I got mine.


----------



## jiwawa

Hi Patrick, and welcome to the forum.

It was good of you to give the info but it's a very old thread so I reckon requirements will have changed by now!

I also got my Hymer from Donaghey's.

Stick around and tell us more about your MH adventures.


----------



## Manxmike

I have a 1998 B584 and love it. Previous mh's were:
Talbot Merlin which rotted, leaked and eventually died beyond redemption.
Ford Transit based Chausson - poorly fitted out, rubbish build quality, the only saving grace was the Ford Transit base.

The Hymer is solid, all the doors close with a satisfying "clunk", the heater works, the beds are comfy, the Renault 2.5 engine is bullet proof (and surprisingly economic). It's like driving a comfy car. 
The downsides are noisy noisy noisy, the electrical display panel above the rear hab door doesn't work despite all attempts to fix it. The leisure battery is under the front passenger seat and is impossible to get to. Other than that it's great.


----------



## jiwawa

Enjoy it while you can!


----------

